# Händler Lobhudelei und Empfehlungen



## Ben-HD (26. April 2021)

Leute, die Sonne scheint, die Stimmung ist gut, hier fliegen gleich die Schaltaugen aus dem Käse. Es wird ja immer viel gemeckert und geunkt, daher kommt hier ein durch und durch positiver Beitrag für alle Händler, die echt mal ein Lob verdient haben. Rocky Händler, die sich kümmern und es geschissen kriegen. Schreibt hier für die Rocky Community, warum ihr eurem Dealer das Vertrauen schenkt und ihn feiert.

Ich bin ja erst selbst in diesem Jahr konvertiert und hab mich echt schwer getan. Klar, Covid und so, aber da gibt es tatsächlich den Hermann Rauch von Radlereck in Freudenberg, der sich kümmert, meine Mails beantwortet und Zeugs ranschafft. Das möchte ich an dieser Stelle mal lobenswert erwähnen! Für die Nachweilt, hier die Kontaktinfos:

Radlereck Freudenberg
Inhaber: Hermann Rauch
Hauptstr. 129
97896 Freudenberg
Mob:01754017169
Tel:09375-8095
Fax:09375-1236
Mail:[email protected]
Web:www.radlereck.de


----------

